# Can you walk a dog to much!!!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning all. Looking for some advice please. 
I have being doing a walk in a reg basis with tilly. 
Yesterday I download a app on my phone cause I never really knew how long it was. 

Well u shocked myself (and Tilly) I think. Lol. It was 5.6miles😱😱😱😱

I'm afraid it might be a little bit much fur tilly. She's 11months old now. 
What do ye think. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I asked our breeder about walks as I do like a walk, one of the main reasons for getting a dog is to have a bit of company! I think she said for the first 6 months or so you should only do about 5 mins of walk per month of their age. But once their grown up you can get them as fit as you want. She said although they don't need long walks, they can easily cope with them. I was hoping by 8/9 months we'd be out and about a lot, so will follow this thread with interest!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No that's fine! The only thing to consider at the moment is the weather but not sure how hot it's been in your area.
5 miles is a breeze for a fit healthy poo, I bet she loved it!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well unfortunatly in our area at the mo it's nothing but rain and wind😢😢😢
She seems fine with it but yesterday she started to jump on me half way through as if to say I've had enough. Lol. Poor pet. 
Thanks for yer advice I might do 3miles one day and the 5.6miles the next. 
Might break it up a bit for her 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think if she was tired she would have just laid down, Dudley does this occasionally, though usually when its quite warm. I bet you have been building up her stamina!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

My three furgirls say too much is never enough


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think you can tell when your dog has had enough. Mine have big bursts of energy and they tear around the park or woods. When they start to pant or lay down for little rests I can tell they are flagging. It very much depends on the heat as well. Mine have just had 20 minutes chasing a ball in the park and they are exhausted. I would say the actual walk was only about about half a mile, but in this humidity they start panting very quickly.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter lays down as soon as he is tired ! I'm afraid I only have little legs so I do about 1 mile a day ... Is this enough ? Or should I push myself !!! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Very useful thread. I was wondering about this earlier. I have a four month old and we do just under 25 mins of fast walking every day but he is still pulling like a train when we get home and roaring about the garden with the kids. My husband seems to think I should I should extend it. Will keep the 5 min for every month of their life rule in mind. Thanks.


----------

